# Zinedine "Zizou" Zidane



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

FUAAAARK WHAT A SLAYER 8/8 PSL


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Dec 5, 2018)

looks like ljunberg


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

FUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK D BONEZ ARE LEGIT
jump to 0:45


----------



## mojopin (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks even better bald. That fucking browridge/cheekbone combo. His ogee curve mogs any model to the moon and back. 8 psl any day


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

HE'S NOT FRENCH YOU WHITE COPERS HE MOGS ALL FRANCE COMBINED, HE'S A BERBER


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 5, 2018)

Superior human.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 5, 2018)

further proof that men age like fine wine


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 5, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> looks like ljunberg


He mogs him tbh


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 5, 2018)

Stunning player too.


----------



## Veganist (Dec 5, 2018)

Berber like me. But I look nothing like this. 

That's the eye area I wish I had. Not hooded buy deepset eyes + strong brow ridge. 

That shadow on his eyes. 

Slayer


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 5, 2018)

one of the best players to ever exist


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

Veganist said:


> Berber like me. But I look nothing like this.
> 
> That's the eye area I wish I had. Not hooded buy deepset eyes + strong brow ridge.
> 
> ...


R u berber too? Where from?


----------



## Veganist (Dec 5, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> R u berber too? Where from?


Told u already


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

he's the only one who could have managed that high ego Madrid team since he talent mogged everyone in the team. Any new manager is perobably not respected by egomaniacs like Ramos etc. Rating wise I'd say 6 PSL


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> he's the only one who could have managed that high ego Madrid team since he talent mogged everyone in the team. Any new manager is perobably not respected by egomaniacs like Ramos etc. Rating wise I'd say 6 PSL


very true about the madrid thing
Imight disagree on the PSL rating though
in this gif he looks like he could've entered a modelling agency and left with a contract easily


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> very true about the madrid thing
> Imight disagree on the PSL rating though
> in this gif he looks like he could've entered a modelling agency and left with a contract easily


Fuaark looks good in that gif.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Fuaark looks good in that gif.


real madrid needs respectable managers not these memes they're coming up with lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> he's the only one who could have managed that high ego Madrid team since he talent mogged everyone in the team. Any new manager is perobably not respected by egomaniacs like Ramos etc. Rating wise I'd say 6 PSL


Exactly. Real is over without him this season.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> very true about the madrid thing
> Imight disagree on the PSL rating though
> in this gif he looks like he could've entered a modelling agency and left with a contract easily


prime zidane was legit chad, i only knew him as the balding football legend


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> real madrid needs respectable managers not these memes they're coming up with lol


Conte was in the talks but from what I heard he refused and probably because of the same egomaniacs. Coaching this Real team is no child's play


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Exactly. Real is over without him this season.


I hope they don't qualify for UCL next season


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> prime zidane was legit chad, i only knew him as the balding football legend


he was tall, status and moneymaxxed, won WC 98 single handedly against a Brazil team full of GOATs, 3 UCLs in a row as a manager .It can not get any better for a human being
That's like Giga-chad in my own opinion.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> he was tall, status and moneymaxxed, won WC 98 single handedly against a Brazil team full of GOATs, 3 UCLs in a row as a manager .It can not get any better for a human being
> That's like Giga-chad in my own opinion.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


>



fuaaaaaaaaaark goosebumps,


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


>



he makes it look so easy


----------



## Soontm (Dec 7, 2018)

Gets soccer mogged by neymar


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Gets soccer mogged by neymar


? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THIS IS THE BIGGEST MEME I'VE EVER HEARD TILL THIS DATE


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 7, 2018)

absolute gigachad high t dominance assertion


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

dotacel said:


> absolute gigachad high t dominance assertion



berber genes boyo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> berber genes boyo


I remember watching this live as a kid, good times when I didn't have to worry about pussy


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 7, 2018)

dotacel said:


> absolute gigachad high t dominance assertion



Lol I remember watching that and I remember how shocked I was.

Most alpha way to end your career tbh.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 7, 2018)

All that answers are the reason i stopped browsing pls sites
Zidane is slayer, extreme gl guy, but lol at pls 7 or 8

U still rating as incels, probably most of u are nothing worng
U guys thinks robust bones makes guy good looking , mos tincels thinks that from some reason , didnt figured why


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

oldcell said:


> All that answers are the reason i stopped browsing pls sites
> Zidane is slayer, extreme gl guy, but lol at pls 7 or 8
> 
> U still rating as incels, probably most of u are nothing worng
> U guys thinks robust bones makes guy good looking , mos tincels thinks that from some reason , didnt figured why






he has both BONEZ, handsomeness, status and money. this is the definition of CHAD.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> he has both BONEZ, handsomeness, status and money. this is the definition of CHAD.



yeah he is a chad for sure, at this gif especially it is showed
But he is not like expeptionally handsome at that level he would be desired by females like Bateman, who despite having less bones would be prefered
If u ask incels , most would pick Zidane, Dolp Lindren, Carmack or so
Ask females and they choose Bateman, Hemsworth, Pine , Johny Depp etc...
Everyone on pls knows that already


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

oldcell said:


> yeah he is a chad for sure, at this gif especially it is showed
> But he is not like expeptionally handsome at that level he would be desired by females like Bateman, who despite having less bones would be prefered
> If u ask incels , most would pick Zidane, Dolp Lindren, Carmack or so
> Ask females and they choose Bateman, Hemsworth, Pine , Johny Depp etc...
> Everyone on pls knows that already


dicaprio cucks them all easily.


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 7, 2018)

Being great at sports=big Chad trait
Jfl @ gymcels


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 28, 2018)

chad kids ogre


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 9644
> chad kids ogre


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 28, 2018)

Felix97 said:


>




Dont smile br0 it makes u look beta


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 28, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Gets soccer mogged by neymar


Neymar is all hair halo and skills and tricks halo and ethnic jew halo


----------



## spark (Dec 28, 2018)

very good facial development, looks quite primitive tbh


----------

